
My parents give me $28,000 a year - paulpauper
https://www.vox.com/first-person/2018/11/12/18057130/money-income-inequality-basic-income-generational-wealth
======
gamechangr
Previous post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18316647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18316647)

